# Overclocking on Thinkpad x120e

## gentian

So I'm just wondering. I know I can achieve a considerably fast cpu performace by setting the Performance Governor in the Kernel Configuration, but is there any other way to configure my CPU manually to a higher frequency? It's actually the AMD E-350 Fusion Chip, locked at 1.6 GHz.

Any ideas?

thx!

----------

## gentian

Basically, I'm wondering if I can set the Performance Governor using Cpufrequtils to a higher GHz setting. Say from 1.6Ghz to 1.8Ghz.

Is this possible?

----------

## gorkypl

No, at least I am not aware of such possibility. Governor cannot overcome the hardware limits, the only option to overclock a CPU is forcing higher frequency/multiplier in BIOS.

----------

## gentian

 *gorkypl wrote:*   

> No, at least I am not aware of such possibility. Governor cannot overcome the hardware limits, the only option to overclock a CPU is forcing higher frequency/multiplier in BIOS.

 

I can do this on my Android Device using Cyanogenmod and I was wondering if it was possible also on gentoo. Not sure how they accomplish such a task on the Cyanogenmod though :/

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentian,

Your only possibility with a multiplyer locked CPU is to increase the frontside bus speed in the BIOS, if it has such a feature.

That may have other overclocking effects too.

You get to keep all the pieces when it breaks or the magic smoke escapes.

----------

